# google authenticator does not work.



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

The codes generated by Google authenticator says invalid. I tried in Google account and dropbox too. Invalid everywhere... I tried to 
Time correction but it said it said it is already synced with Google server. Also my date and time is set yo automatic.

I used an alternative called duostep/ duomobile. It worked fantastic. But I don't know how reliable if is. GAuthenticator is reliable but not working...
What to do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google makes pages for you to get help, please try using them https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185834?hl=en
All you had to do is type Google Authenticator not working.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

And we both know those does not work. These are denial tricks - all big companies do. If something does not work, they will keep saying to do something that the user already did. They will never ever agree or make sure that the product works in 100% cases. Because it does not. Nothing does work in 100% cases. But there is no profit for big companies if they start to listen those 1 or 2% for whom it did not work right? And that's why those 1 and 2% communicate among eachother and try to find some way around.
With due respect, If you are not representing anyone, please try sharing your own experiences if you have any with the particular topic.

Also we are grown up people here. Nobody has less common sense than others. 
Obviously I checked that help page first of all. 
"Everything is answered before" because somebody asked them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

With the greatest respect you're wrong and your distrust does you no favors, By your way of things no fix it or advice from any of the software or OS vendors would work, which is entirely untrue. I also do not like the assumption, I represent anyone if you paid attention to your own threads you will see I have answered many of your past questions. Just because you don't get the answer you want does not make it wrong.
Try looking the issue up via google https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=F_fjU6_gDOOI8Qey6oCYDQ it should be the first thing anyone would do


----------

